# huonoin kone?

## raaman

Onko minulla foorumin huonoin gentoo-kone? Siis ihan niinku pääkone, ei mikään nurkassa pölyttyvä romu jota ei koskaan käytetä.

1000 MHz Athlon, 512 muistia, noin 200 gigaa kovalevytilaa, Geforce4 joku halpa. Kyllä tällä pärjää! Mihin te niitä dual core systeemejä oikein tarvitte. 1000 MHz gentoo kone vastaa 3 GHZ Pentium4 windowsilla.

----------

## Cougar81

Duunissa pääkoneena 2xP2 400MHz, 320Mt ram, 30Gt IDE-kovo, Matrox G450.

Servusta löytyy P3 500MHz, 256Mt ram, 2x Fast-SCSI 4Gt kovot.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Yksinkertainen vastaus: Pelaamiseen  :Wink: 

Itellä amd64, giga rammii ja geforce 6600gt pci-e. Sekä parisataa gigaa kovotilaa. Tietty mukavempaa käyttää myös jotain gnomea yms kun on vauhdikas kone   :Smile: 

----------

## Toomuch

Täällä on ainoana pc-koneena PIII 600MHz, 640MB RAM, 380 gigaa levyä, GeForce2MX 64MB, SB Audigy.

Kyl tällä Enemy Territoryä pelaa halutessaan  :Wink:  ja KDE 3.5.2 toimii ihan hyvin.

Edit: Kororaata testatessa toimi kyl Gnomekin hyvin, huvittais kyl joskus yrittää tunkata XGL pystyyn ku ehtis  :Smile: 

t

----------

## tuuletin

 *Quote:*   

> Pääkoneena on: 
> 
> amd athlon xp 2200 @ 2400
> 
> ati radeon 9200 se
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Servuna (phpsysinfo):
> 
> Prosessoreita	1
> 
> Malli	           AMD Athlon(tm) processor
> ...

 

----------

## Zmyrgel

Ei enää mutta minulla oli gentoo serverinä minun vanhassa masiinassa.

300Mhz Celeron, 30Gb kovo, 96Mb SDRAM kunnes innostuin Solariksesta ja ajattelin sitä kokeilla.

Toisesta koneesta prossu ja huuto.netistä lisää RAMmia.

500Mhz Celeron, 30Gb kovo ja 512Mb RAM  :Very Happy: 

Tätä nykyä taitaa olla Slackware-current asennettuna kyllä ko. koneeseen mutta kunhan täältä Irlannista pääsen takaisin Suomeen niin taitaa jokin Unix siihen tulla serveriksi.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

No eipä tää "pää"-läppäri oo kun PII 300Mhz, 224MB, 20GB ThinkPad ja kyllä tällä surffailee ja 'pelailee' ihan mukavasti, paitsi jos on systeemin päivitys taustalla niin silloin latautuu sivut vähän hitaasti   :Cool: 

On tossa myös yhdessä vanhemmassa ThinkPadissa (133Mhz, 40MB,4GB) Gentoo asennettuna enemmänkin testin vuoksi, mutta sitä ei oo jaksanut päivittää jokuseen kuukauteen kun esim. X:ssä menee about viikko   :Wink: 

Pää desktop on P4 1.6Ghz ja vanhoja tuplaprossu proliantteja löytyy muutama, joista keskimmäinen Dual PPro200Mhz käytössä (muutama Apple ja projekti läppäreitä ym. komerossa)

----------

## AnXa

Huonoin kone jolle olen gentoon törkännyt on ollut 333 Mhz AMD K6-2 (Tekeekö se siitä sitten NextGenin??) anyway. Työpöydän kääntämiseen meni viikkoja...  :Laughing: 

mutta nyt kone jolla seikkailen löytyy mun allekirjoitus tekstistä.

----------

## Tronic

Meillä oli K6 233 MHz (vai olikohan sentään 266 MHz), vissiin 64 MB RAM, ATI:n jokin ikiwanha piiri (joka ei tukenut XFree86 4.x:n tai Xorgin kanssa kuin 8 bit värejä, 3.x:n kanssa oli osannut sentään 16 bit) desktop-koneena, webbisurffailuun, SSH:lle, yms. Nykyisin tuo kone pyörittää Gentoon sijaan OS/2 Warp 4.0:aa ja nelilinjaista telnet-BBS:ää.

----------

